# Fish species guide.



## Merc Dr. (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone else posted this site in one of their posts. An administrator should make this a STICKY. It's an excellent guide to fish species.


Aquarium Tropical Fish, Freshwater Fish for the Aquarium, Fish Information and Fish Pictures


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

We can't sticky other peoples info unless it was written on this forum


----------

